
Let's talk about Web Performance - bevacqua
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/talk-about-web-performance
======
ocdtrekkie
It amazes me how much web performance has actually gone DOWN even as Internet
speeds go up. Even Google pages can take upwards of ten seconds of load time
now. Coming from a company that made a big deal about how speed matters and
they were going to punish slow-loading websites. And this isn't even uncommon,
this is just how the web is being made now.

------
damienj
really great content !

